# Hydralic Oil



## FarmallHinPA (Jun 20, 2007)

I have an Old Farmall H 1947 Vintage. It has a Hydralic attachment for a Plow. The Owners Manuel say's use same Oil weight as the Engine. Can I do this or should I go with Regular Hydraulic Oil for this purpose??


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

If it says to use the same oil, then use the same oil. Things were different back in 1947. I would use a non detergent oil if it were me.


----------

